# Uk hip hop at its best [must listen]



## Defuzed (Apr 24, 2012)

yo, jus tryna rep the uk scene ryt now.


*&#8203;BIIIIIIIIG*​[video=youtube;i2dJTrfLtzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2dJTrfLtzg[/video]


----------



## whufc (Apr 24, 2012)

How about some U.K Grime! Sicker than sick! 

[video=youtube;xVX8wj4pess]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVX8wj4pess[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

cant get past the accent


----------



## whufc (Apr 26, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> cant get past the accent


Most Americans cant get past it lol still the u.k got a big scene when it comes to uk rap and grime music, ive always wondered if any uk artists are big in USA?


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 26, 2012)

whufc said:


> Most Americans cant get past it lol still the u.k got a big scene when it comes to uk rap and grime music, ive always wondered if any uk artists are big in USA?


The only one that I would recognize is that dude from the movie Kidulthood. I think he was in Shank also.


----------



## whufc (Apr 26, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> The only one that I would recognize is that dude from the movie Kidulthood. I think he was in Shank also.


I think its this guy?

[video=youtube;f7SwAKlhSI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7SwAKlhSI4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 26, 2012)

Adam Deacon. Yes that's him. I recognize that face anywhere. I don't know of his credibility in the UK or how others see him, so I'm not gonna go and say he's representing your whole country, but he's the first one I thought of. I'm sure you guys have a sick underground scene.


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Apr 27, 2012)

eskimo whatever was terrible.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a big fan of DubFX.

[video=youtube;WhBoR_tgXCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2012)

SomeCanadianDude said:


> eskimo whatever was terrible.


 idk, i kind of dug both of them.. loved the jungle beat's behind it as well.. good stuffs imo..


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;OEPEleJVjOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPEleJVjOo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 27, 2012)

Sax features, his own beats, travels the world and even does cute shit with his gf - 

[video=youtube;ZD3_mPsuAfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3_mPsuAfA[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 27, 2012)

Woops, hes Australian. hehe


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 27, 2012)

I heard this and absolutely loved it.

[video=youtube;4fP9wDSjGZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fP9wDSjGZ8[/video]


I love some underground hip hop. Living Legends is my all time favorite.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 27, 2012)

I liked that one quite a bit ^

These guys are UK right? I like nerdy looking white guys

[video=youtube;8UGtlUMMkOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UGtlUMMkOU[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

Wretch32, Dizzee Rascal, Ed Sheeran (to an extent I guess), Plan B, Chipmunk, Lethal Bizzle...

Your obligatory 'political statement' record.

Watch
[video=youtube;s8GvLKTsTuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8GvLKTsTuI[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

Just listen
[video=youtube;YSFeXtmlPE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSFeXtmlPE4&amp;feature=branded[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

Taken from a concept album about a soul singer, hence the singing parts. He's making a movie about the life of this singer after he gets accused of rape and goes to jail etc.

[video=youtube;rQjh9H-ymK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQjh9H-ymK4[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 27, 2012)

whufc said:


> Most Americans cant get past it lol still the u.k got a big scene when it comes to uk rap and grime music, ive always wondered if any uk artists are big in USA?


na i never heard a uk rapper on the radio in the states but i dont listen to the radio anyway most the music they play is trash


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I'm a big fan of DubFX.


Ah man, that's my hometown, was royaly pissed when i found i'd missed that album launch  He fucking rocks. Still waiting for a new album.

Check out Dowdenboy's channel, i assume you will have alreaydy, but yeah, some fucking mint uploads on there  I really like this one

[video=youtube_share;STf7B33yEHw]http://youtu.be/STf7B33yEHw[/video]


----------



## whufc (Apr 27, 2012)

SomeCanadianDude said:


> eskimo whatever was terrible.


I cant imagine you get much grime music in Scotland, was all trance and happy hardcore on pirate radio when i was in Glasgow!


----------



## Defuzed (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm more into the 'underground hip hop/grime scene' lol can't be doing with mainstream shit.

You have to listen to this and tell me your honest opinion... it's fucking siiiiiick!
x
[video=youtube;60nqrsoCMUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60nqrsoCMUU[/video]


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (May 14, 2012)

hahahahahahhaa SCOTTLAND??? read my name lol i was just being an asshole when i said it was terrible for some reason, but its not my style is what i meant lmao.. scottland....


----------



## Total Head (May 14, 2012)

i can't get past the accent, either. it just sounds really off to me. i think it's because americans are programmed to interpret a british accent as "fancy" and it clashes with what most of us consider the hip hop vibe. doesn't make the music bad, it's just something i would have to be inundated with to get into.


----------



## RedRick (May 16, 2012)

Defuzed: This is sick. Thanks for posting this, it's always good to be shown good new music.


----------



## Defuzed (May 18, 2012)

yes mate go on www.youtube.com/highfocustv for more hot tunes


----------

